# RnR's Deep Thoughts Thread



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Since half my time is spent rambling jibirish that none of you understand I figure I would start a favorite quotation thread. It can be based in Philosophy,Theology,Military, or whatever you choose. Just try and make it as deep as you can and include where and who if possible was the originator. The purpose is to have a quotation that is not easily deciphered and will take thought and process and better yet consultation within onesself to find the meaning. So "C is for cookie that's good enough for me" (Cookie Monster) is really not what I'm looking for. If you have a favorite that has influenced you beyond belief, that's what we are looking for. I guess I'll start with a couple of my favorites

Our bodies are given life from the midst of nothingness.Exsisting where there is nothing is the meaning of the phrase, "Form is emptiness."That all things are provided for by nothiness is the meaning of the phrase,"Emptiness is form."One should not think of these as two seperate things.

It is a good viewpoint to see the world as a dream. When you have something like a nightmare,you will wake up and tell yourself it was only a dream. It is said the world we live in is not a bit different from this.

Even if it seems certain you will lose, retaliate. Neither wisdom nor technique has a place in this.
A real man does not think of victory or defeat. He plunges recklessly towards an irrational death. By doing this, you will awaken from your dreams.

*Yamamoto Tsunetomo-Hagakure:Selections The way of the Samurai*


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

"A O, O A"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ what the hell is that ????


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Eh oh oh eh, Tony Danza :rasp:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your f*cking terrible but I am not surprised at your age all you have ever read that was deep was a anal only hustler mag


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

_And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years._ *-Abe Lincoln-*

_We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give._ *-Sir Winston Churchill-*


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Here are some of the ones that I admire:

"We make war that we may live in peace." - Aristotle

"The more you sweat in training, the less you will bleed in battle." - Motto of Navy Seals

"Use your head, or somebody else might."

"Not to borrow the strength of another, nor to rely on one's own strength; to cut off past and future thoughts, and not to live within the everyday mind... then the Great Way is right before your eyes." - Yamamoto Tsunetomo


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Your f*cking terrible but I am not surprised at your age all you have ever read that was deep was a anal only hustler mag


Lighten up there rnr twas only a joke or did I actually hurt your feelings by disrupting your thread?
Get over yourself and Good luck with this thread.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

"If nature has made any one thing less susceptible than all others of exclusive property, it is the action of the thinking power called an idea, which an individual may exclusively possess as long as he keeps it to himself; but the moment it is divulged, it forces itself into the possession of every one, and the receiver cannot dispossess himself of it."

Thomas Jefferson, Letter to Isaac McPherson, Monticello, August 13, 1813


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"Everyone is gay once in awhile"

-E-THUG


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am a Jack Handey guy myself

One thing kids like is to be tricked. For instance, I was going to take my
little nephew to Disneyland, but instead I drove him to an old burned-out
warehouse. "Oh, no," I said. "Disneyland burned down."
He cried and cried, but I think that deep down, he thought it was a pretty
good joke.
I started to drive over to the real Disneyland, but it was getting pretty
late.

Dad always thought laughter was the best medicine, which I guess is why
several of us died of tuberculosis.

The face of a child can say it all, especially the mouth part of the face.

I'd rather be rich than stupid.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I am a Jack Handey guy myself
> 
> One thing kids like is to be tricked. For instance, I was going to take my
> little nephew to Disneyland, but instead I drove him to an old burned-out
> ...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Your f*cking terrible but I am not surprised at your age all you have ever read that was deep was a anal only hustler mag


hell that's quotable right there. Sig Worthy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"Do not circumcise your kids !"

-Silence


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Your f*cking terrible but I am not surprised at your age all you have ever read that was deep was a anal only hustler mag


hell that's quotable right there. Sig Worthy
[/quote]

Thx Feefa brings out the best in me

_Of old the skilled first made themselves invincible to await the enemies vincibility
Invincibility lies in oneself.
Vincibility lies in the enemy.

Thus the skilled can make themselves invincible.
They cannot cause the enemies vincibility.
Thus it is said,"Victory can be known. It cannot be made."_
*The art of War SunTzu Chapter 4 Form*


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

"A rainbow is just God frowning at gay people" - Jim Gaffigan


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I still miss my Ex-Girlfriend, but my aim is getting better - Bumper Sticker


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> _Of old the skilled first made themselves invincible to await the enemies vincibility
> *Invincibility lies in oneself.*
> Vincibility lies in the enemy.
> 
> ...


'

Not unless the other guy has a 9mm...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Confusious says "man with 4 balls no can walk"
"Red on the head, fire in the bed"
"Imports are like tampons, every p*ssy has one"


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

you love sausage but you hate seeing it get made - Homer simpson


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_In the consciousness of the truth he has perceived, man now sees everywhere only the awfulness or the absurdity of existence and loathing seizes him._
*Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche*

_No man really becomes a fool until he stops asking questions._
*Charles Proteus Steinmetz*


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

***birth control***

"down the hatch not in the snatch"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Responsibilities gravitate to the person who can shoulder them_
*Elbert Hubbard*

_Have no fear of perfection--you will never reach it_
*Salvador Dali*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Be peaceful, be courteous, obey the law, respect evryone; but if someone puts his hand on you send him to the cemetery_
*Malcolm X*

_To someone seeking power, the poorest man is the most usefull_
*Sallust*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Don't talk unless you can improve the silence.
_*Jorge Luis Borges

If a man's mind becomes pure, his surroundings will also become pure
Buddha*


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

_People grow through experience if they meet life honestly and courageously. This is how character is built_ * ~Eleanor Roosevelt~*
_

You have been my friend. That in itself is a tremendous thing. I wove my webs for you because I liked you. After all, what's a life, anyway? We're born, we live a little while, we die. A spider's life can't help being something of a mess, with all this trapping and eating flies. By helping you, perhaps I was trying to lift up my life a trifle. Heaven knows anyone's life can stand a little of that._
*Charlotte,* *''Charlottes Web''* *~E.B. White~*

_I could not, at any age, be content to take my place by the fireside and simply look on. Life was meant to be lived. Curiosity must be kept alive. One must never, for whatever reason, turn his back on life._
*~Eleanor Roosevelt~*


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Some of those quotes are truly inspiring. Thanks for the thread rnr. Good job









_"If you are far from the enemy, make him believe you are near." - Sun Tzu

"He who knows when he can fight and when he cannot, will be victorious." - Sun Tzu

"If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles." - Sun Tzu

"f the enemy thinks of the mountains, attack like the sea; and if he thinks of the sea, attack like the mountains."- Miyamoto Musashi

"The warrior doesn't care if he's called a beast or a dog; the main thing is winning."- Unknown

"By the Way of the warrior is meant death. The Way of the warrior is death. This means choosing death whenever there is a choice between life and death. It means nothing more than this. It means to see things through, being resolved."- Yamamoto Tsunetomo _


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ So right Sun Tzu rips ass for tatics in life not just combat
My favorite and most inspiring from that book I got part of my tattoo on my torso based on this passage

_A great officer is wrathful and does not submit.
When he encounters the enemy,
He is filled with rancor and does battle on his own.
The general does not know his ability.
This is called"the mountain collasping"_
*Sun Tzu 10 Forms of Earth*


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

you cannot reason with someone whos opinion is not based on reason."idk"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> you cannot reason with someone whos opinion is not based on reason."idk"


^^^^ That explains every argument a man has had with a woman since the beginning of time.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> you cannot reason with someone whos opinion is not based on reason."idk"


^^^^ That explains every argument a man has had with a woman since the beginning of time.
[/quote]








Preach on brother Preach on


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

"Beans, beans, a musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot, the more you toot, the better you feel, so lets have beans for every meal!"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> "Beans, beans, a musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot, the more you toot, the better you feel, so lets have beans for every meal!"


Been forever since I have heard that but still makes me laugh

_Baseball is 90% mental, the other half is physical
_*Yogi Berra

*_Football is not a contact sport, Its a collision sport. Dancing is a contact sport
_*Duffy Daugherty*


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

*if you can't be good,*_be good at it_ - bruce bjostad


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I will go the unconventional route, a member's quote:



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Trannie!...more Trannies.....or
> 
> Guys dress as a Trannies or girl
> 
> and Girls dress like a guy.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"The other day I was on the golf course and pissed on a tree......does the tree hate me?" GG


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ funny as hell coming from you I must say








_The greater man the greater courtesy
_*Alfred Tennyson

*_No one is so generous as he who has nothing to give
_*French proverb

*And in following your lead Giggles I too will post a members quote

_/Posts
_*ICEE*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^







I know it's lame to laugh at your own jokes but that's too funny
_Life is 10 what you make it, and 90 how you take _it
*Irving
*

_The mystery of love is greater than the mystery of _death
*Oscar *Wilde

_It is a rough road that leads to the heights of _greatness
*Seneca*

_How vain it is to sit down to write when you have not stood up to live
*Henry David Thoreau
*_

_It isn't what they say about you it's what they whisper
_*Errol Flynn*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Never get angry. Never make a threat.Reason with people
_*Mario Puzo

*_Your manuscript is both good and original, but the part that's good is not original, and the original part is not good.
_*Samuel Johnson

*_One half of the world cannot understand the pleasures of the other
_*Jane Austen

*
_Our ignorance of history causes us to slander our own time
*Gustave Flaubert

*He's the type of guy that lights up a room just by flicking a switch
*unknown*_


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Eat, drink, and be merry; for tomorrow we die! - Epicurus


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Do not try to fight a Lion if you are not one yourself
_*African Proverb

*_If you're never scared or embarrassed or hurt,it means you never take any chances
_*Julia Sorel

*_Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strenth
_*Eric Hoffer

*

_Within life mistakes are made and wrong paths follwed,that is not what makes a man good or evil; It's the way mistakes are made and the style of walk down the path that truly make a man for what he is
_*RnR*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_People react to fear, not love-they don't teach that in Sunday school but it's true
_*Leonardo DaVinci

*_Being powerful is a lot like being a woman: If you have to tell someone that you are, invariably, you are not
__*Margret Thatcher

*Honor has not to be won; it must only not be lost
_*Arthur Schopenhauer

*_Take away the right to say "f*ck" and you take away the right to say"f*ck the goverment."
_*Lenny Bruce*


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

_"Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law."_

_"In the absence of will-power the most complete collection of virtues and talents is wholly worthless."_
*~Aleister Crowley~*

_"All religion, my friend, is simply evolved out of fraud, fear, greed, imagination, and poetry."_

_"I became insane, with long intervals of horrible sanity."_

_"I have great faith in fools; self-confidence my friends call it."_
*~Edgar Allen Poe~*


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

"Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't, and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy; they just promised it'd be worth it."


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you smell what the rock is cookin?

*Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> Do you smell what the rock is cookin?
> 
> *Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

War does not determine who is right - only who is left.

*Bertrand Russell*


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

_I want to know God's thoughts... the rest are details.
_
_*Albert Einstein*_


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i wub dis fread


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_If God dropped acid,would he see people??
_*Steven Wright

*_Although the world is full of suffering, it is full also of the overcoming of it
_*Hellen Keller

*_My schoolmates would make love to anything that moved, but I never saw any reason to limit myself
_*Emo Philips

*_We have two ears and only one tongue in order that we may hear more and speak less
_*Laertius Diogenes*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_I have with me two gods, Persuasion and Compulsion
_*Themistocles

*_God doesn't require us to succeed he only requires that you try
_*Mother Thersea

*_Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away
_*Philip K Dick

*_It is a pain in the ass waiting around for someone to to try and kill you
_*Roger Zelazny

*_The evil of the world is made possible by nothing but the sanction you give it
_*Ayn Rand*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh oh, i got one !

"They said a black man would become president only when pigs fly. 100 days into the Obama administration, swine flu"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Oh oh, i got one !
> 
> "They said a black man would become president only when pigs fly. 100 days into the Obama administration, swine flu"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jewelz said:


> Oh oh, i got one !
> 
> "They said a black man would become president only when pigs fly. 100 days into the Obama administration, swine flu"










That was one of the most hilarious things I have read in awhile!!!!!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^^ya i got that text the other day.goood stuff,heres one i just saw.not mine but i love it.....

light travels faster than sound,this is why people seem bright until you hear them speak.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_There is no such thing in anyone's life as a unimportant day
_*Alexander Woolcutt

*_A liar will not be believed, even when he speaks the truth
_*Aesop

*_Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life
_*Confucious

*_A man of genius makes no mistakes; his errors are volitional and are portals of discovery
_*James Joyce

*_Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail
_*Ralph Waldo Emerson

*_The dark today leads into the light tommorrow;There is no endless joy,.....and yet no endless sorrow
_*Ella Wheeler Wilcox*


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

"She wants to fuuck me, she wants my dick in or around her mouth"


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Suck My Dick

Ron Jeremy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> _Do not try to fight a Lion if you are not one yourself
> _*African Proverb*


*

Thats a really good one.*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_If a suffcient number of people who wanted to stop war really did gather together, they would first of all begin by making making war upon those who disagreed with them. And it is still more certain that they would make war on people who also want to stop wars bit in another way
_*Gurdjieff

*_The leader who excersises power with honor will work from the inside out, starting with himself
_*Blaine Lee

*_Before we set our hearts too much on anything, let us examine how happy are those who already posses it
_*La Rochefoucauld

*_What is love?? As far as I can tell, it is passion, admiration, and respect. If you have two , you have enough. If you have all three, you don't have to die to go to heaven
_*William Wharton*


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I smoke two joints before i smoke two joints, and then i smoke two more..."

Sublime


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I smoke two joints before i smoke two joints, and then i smoke two more..."
> 
> Sublime


That is so you ICEE and could'nt have put it better myself


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Words---so innocent and powerless as they are, as standing in the a dictionary, how potent for good and evil they become in the hands of one who knows how to combine them
_*Nathaniel Hawthorne

*_As soon as laws are necessary for men, they are no longer fit for freedom
_*Pythagorus

*_Our greatest foes, and whom we must chiefly combat, are within
_*Miguel de Cervantes*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left
_*Oscar Levant

*_We are an impossibility in an impossible universe
_*Ray Bradbury

*_To know one life has breathed easier because you have lived. This is to have succeeded
_*Ralph Waldo Emerson

*_The supreme accomplishment is to blur the line between work and play
_*Arnold J. Toynbee*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_The eternal generates the One, The One generates the Two, The Two generates the Three, The Three generates all things
_*Lao Tzu

*_The only infallible criterion of wisdom to vulgar minds-success
_*Kurt Herbert Alder

*_Sometimes even to live is an act of courage
_*Carl Sandburg

*_When the present is full of gloom, the past becomes haven of refuge that provides relief and inspiration
_*Jawahar Lal Neheru*


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

If you can imagine it, you can achieve it: If you can dream it, you can become it. 
~ *William Arthur Ward*

A journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step. 
~ *Lao-Tzu *

I have not failed 700 times, I have not failed once. I have succeeded in proving those 700 ways will not work. When I have eliminated the ways that will not work, I will find the way that will work 
~ *Thomas Edison*

Given enough time, any man may master the physical. With enough knowledge, any man may become wise. It is the true warrior who can master both....and surpass the result. 
~ *Tien T'ai*

Strategy without tactics is the slowest route to victory. Tactics without strategy is the noise before defeat 
~ *Sun Tzu*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_In the middle of diffculty lies opportunity
_*Albert Einstein

*_Every man wishes to be wise, and they who cannot be wise are almost always cunnning.
_*Samuel Johnson

*_It is better to have dreamed a thousand dreams that never were than never to have dreamed at all.
_*Alexander Pushkin

*_I am opposed to millionaires, but it would be dangerous to offer me the position
_*Mark Twain*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_The purpose of life is to fight maturity
_*Dick Werthimer

*_When women love us they forgive us everything, even our crimes, when they do not love us, they give us credit for nothing even our virtues
_*Honore de Balzac

*_I am always ready to learn, although I do not always like being taught
_*Winston Churchil

*_There is no money in poetry, but then again there is no poetry in money either
_*Robert Graves

*_A man is the sum of his actions, of what he has done, of what he can do, nothing else
_*Andre Mairaux*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Speak when you are angry and you will make the best speech you`ll ever regret
_*Laurence J. Peter

*_It is the greatest of all mistakes to do nothing because you can only do a little, do what you can
_*Sydney Smith

*_Beyond talent lie all the usual words discipline, love, luck--but, most of all, ENDURANCE
_*James Arthur Baldwin

*_The secret of managing is to keep the guys who hate you away from those who are undecided
_*Casey Stengel*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_We think in generalities but we live in detail
_*Alfred North Whitehead

*_If you feel yourself falling, let go and glide
_*Steffen Francsico

*_Rebellion to tyrants is obedience to God
_*Thomas Jefferson

*_Is life worth living? Yes, as long as there is wrong to right
_*Alfred Austin

*_The average dog is a nicer person than the average person
_*Andrew A. Rooney*


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the last one by andrew a rooney.
too true


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Man is troubled not by events, but by the meaning he gives them
_*Epictetus

*_A man travels the world over in search of what he needs and returns home to find it
_*George Moore

*_Are you to pay for all you have with all you are??
_*Edwin A. Robinson

*_I can take it....The tougher it gets, the cooler I get
_*Richard M Nixon

*_The young have aspirations that never come to pass, the old have reminiscences of what never happened
_*Saki*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

_A ship is safe in harbour, but that is not what ships are for._
William Shedd


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Force, and fraud, are in war the two cardinal virtues
_*Thomas Hobbes

*_Nobody said it was going to easy and nobody was right
_*George Bush*(Had to be senior cause jr was never this witty)

_A dramatic critic is a man who leaves no turn unstoned
_*George Bernard Shaw

*_War is hell and I mean to make it so
_*William Tecumseh Sherman

*_A warrior of light knows that he will hear an order in the silence of his heart that will guide him
_*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

_Champions are not made in gyms. Champions are made from something they have deep inside them; a desire, a dream, a vision."_ *Muhammad Ali*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_We never know how far reaching something we may think, say or do today will effect the lives of millions tommorrow
_*Dr B.J. Palmer

*_A boy can learn alot from a dogs obedence, loyalty, and the importance of turning around three times before lying down
_*Robert Charles Benchley

*_The pride of youth is in strenth and beauty, the pride of old age is in discretion
_*Democritus

*_Better never to have met you in my dream than to wake and reach for hands that are not there
_*Otomo No Yakamochi

*_You can discover more about a person in a hour of play, than in a year of conversation
_*Plato*


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

..


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

There are four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody and Nobody. There was an important job to be done and Everybody was asked to do it. Everybody was sure Somebody would do it. Anybody could have done it, but Nobody did it. Somebody got angry about that because it was Everybody’s job. Everybody thought Anybody could do it but Nobody realised that Everybody wouldn’t do it. It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody when Nobody did what Anybody could have done.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_Faith: not "wanting" to know what is true
_*Friedrich Nietzsche

*_The best way to live is by not knowing what will happen to you at the end of the day
_*Donald Bartheime

*_I have the heart of a child. I keep it in a jar on the shelf.
_*Robert Bloch
*

_The brighter you are the more you have to learn
_*Don Herold
*

_Love is like an hourglass, with the heart filing up as the brain empties
_*Jules Renard
*

_Seeing death as the end of life is like seeing the horizon as the end of the ocean
_*David Searls*


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Impress with your best, even if your best isn't better than the rest.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_The only difference between myself and a madman is that I am not mad.
_*Salvidor Dali

*_Science at best is not wisdom but knowledge. Wisdom is knowledge tempered with judgment.
_*Lord Ritchie-Calder

*_Do not be afraid to give up the good to go for the great
_*Kenny Rogers

*_It requires wisdom to understand wisdom, the music is nothing if the audience is deaf
_*Walter Lippman

*_The two most abundant things in the universe are Hydrogen and stupidity
_*Harlan Elison*


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bit long, but here goes:

"Some see danger in bigness. They fear the concentration of economic power that it brings with it. That is in a degree true. It simply means, however, that industrial management must expand its horizions of responsibility. It must recognize that it can no longer confine its activities to the mere production of goods and services. It must consider the impact of its operation on the economy as a whole in relation to the social and economic welfare of the entire community. For years I have preached this philosophy. Those charged with great industrial responsibility must become industrial statesmen..."

"...(and) I hold that if companies are attacked simply because they are big then an attack on efficiency must be a corollary of that attack. If we penalize efficiency, how can we as a nation compete in the economy of the world at large?"

-Alfred P. Sloan, Jr.(May 23, 1875 - February 17, 1966 both quotes)

"We must do well before we can do good."
-Richard C. Gerstenberg

*"In the great expansion in General Motors between 1918 and 1920, I had been struck by the disparity between substance and form: Plenty of substance and little form. I became convinced that the corporation could not continue to grow and survive unless it was better organized and it was apparent that no one was giving that subject the attention it needed..."
-Alfred P. Sloan, Jr. 
*

And something I found interesting while I was paging through it:

"Criticism from the outside is generally viewed as ill-informed. General Motors management thinks what it is doing is right, because it is GM that is doing it and that the outside world is wrong. It is always 'they' versus 'us'. The press is viewed in a Nixonian sense as constantly carrying out a vendetta against the corporation." -John Z. DeLorean, "On a Clear Day You Can See General Motors"

Sound familiar?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

_It's not what you are that holds you back, it's what you think you are not_
*Denis Watley*

_A man who has never made a woman angry is a failure in life_
*Christopher Morley*

_If one does not understand a person one tends to regard him as a fool_
*Carl Jung*

_I envy people who drink, At least they have something to blame everything on_
*Oscar Levant*

_Whoso neglets learning in his youth, Loses the past and is dead for the future_
*Euripides*

_If you do good people may accuse you of selfish or wrong motives. DO GOOD ANYWAY_
*Mother Thersea*


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

The most inspiring one to me is:

*Without struggle there is no progress*

Fedrick Douglas


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Character may be manifested in the great moments, but it is made in the small ones
*_Phillips Brooks

_*Never mistake knowledge for wisdom. One helps you make a living;the other helps you make a life
*_Sandra Carey

_*People buy into the leader before the buy into the vision.
*_John C Maxwell

_*People don't have to like you or support you,so you always have to say thank you.
*_Ruben Studdard

_*The point of quotations is that one can use anothers words to be insulting
*_Amanda Cross_


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love to be alone. I never found the companion that was so companionable as solitude!
Henry Thoreau

Honor isn't about making the right choices. It's about dealing with the consequences
Midori Koto


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Let us all give big kiss to the balls.

rb32


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Equality shall be righteously enforced for all my brothers, especially for their balls. For without balls we are not brothers but sisters!

E-Thug aka SpeakYourMind aka Danny Tanner


----------

